# BRING BACK Dubai_Boy PETITION THREAD



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

I know many people on the forums are angry that a major contributor to SSC has been banned from our midst. If someone like him can be banned for life because of a minor infraction, then what hope is there for the rest of us.

Post anything you want in this thread, and hopefully we can get enough numbers for something to be done. and the situation explained to us.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

here here here here ME

bring him back, join us, no burj dubai updates.


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

yes


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Well, okay.

Pick me, pick me!


----------



## Dubai_Steve (Jan 11, 2005)

yes bring him back


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

I add also my name.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Me as well.


----------



## Urban Dave (Apr 18, 2004)

What happened??


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Comments made by Bright Eyes/Dubai Boy, because of which he was brigged for one week:

"The reason why AIDS is spreading so rapidly is Due to Gay sex. Dont go all scientific on me its simply coz they are going againts "GODS" will , and will be punished by getting the worst of diseases !!"

"Anyway, there are so many gay guys at my college , well maybe 10. The dress like we do , just put on lots of perfume and talk in a girlish voice and walk like something is stuck up their ass. Oh and the giggling , i just wanna punch em in the face"

While brigged, Dubai Boy violated the rules by creating a new account. This violation results in a permanent ban by the admins. Sorry, but nothing can be done about this.


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

hmmh, you made me use this signature thing for the first time :|

I guess that the thing why he was banned so easily was because he was using that new account which was only week old and only few post, so whoever banned him didn't know who he was...


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

so was he banned for the comment or for creating a new account?


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

Krazy said:


> Comments made by Bright Eyes/Dubai Boy, because of which he was brigged for one week:
> 
> "The reason why AIDS is spreading so rapidly is Due to Gay sex. Dont go all scientific on me its simply coz they are going againts "GODS" will , and will be punished by getting the worst of diseases !!"
> 
> ...




I quote dubai_boy him self on the reason why he was banned :



The Burj Dubai said:


> I was banned for calling someone a racist pig in one of the threads becasue some troll went about saying something like "Why do arabs think they have the right to own all these developments" i guess i should of ignored him but went ahead and said " its Emiratis ya racist pig" or something along those lines
> .


Unless you have other information source and know the name of the mod that banned and brigged dubai_boy and told you about it via a PM or via other means. 

What are you sources can you support what you are saying above in a way or other?


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

There are rules here for good reason, Its how this fourm remains so civil, still we are poorer having lost him. 

I think order has been established and he should be invited back, with the same conditions we all currently ahear to. So I am in.


----------



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

well I guess i have 2 join also!!!


----------



## Nasdaq (Feb 3, 2005)

I support the boycott. Especially considering that some forumers say much worse things and dont even get threatened with a ban.

Its going to be tough surviving without Burj updates though hno:


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Hope i dont have to wait till Feb 2nd, 
Protest in Dubai rare thing !


----------



## sam69 (Nov 29, 2005)

*BRING BACK DUBAI BOY!!!!*


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

I agree Dubai Boy is a bit immature, and intolerant towards some groups, but i personally like him, and want to see him posting again..! I hope if he will be back that he tries to avoid these topics, and everything will be fine. 
So yes, bring him back


----------



## Rothschild (Nov 27, 2005)

It's a fact that a large number of people in the Middle East are anti-gay because it's part of their religion. Banning a person for expressing a wide-held belief is rather harsh. It's no secret to any person that sodomy or homosexuality is disliked in the region.

The way he worded his post is subject to criticism though, but I don't think it's that serious for a ban to be given. This forum is starting to get a tad too strict. At the end of the day everyone is here for the projects so you should maintain helpful contributors whether they were gay, anti-gay, racists, or perverts. Everything else can be overlooked with an apology.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

I dont beleive that we cannot unban Dubai_boy no matter what.


----------



## Stephan23 (Aug 3, 2005)

*BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!BRING BACK!!*

Then we celebrate!! :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

He should stay banned!!!


----------



## Stephan23 (Aug 3, 2005)

:grouphug: :applause:


----------



## Stephan23 (Aug 3, 2005)

dazz said:


>



mean this!! :applause:


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

shayan said:


> He should stay banned!!!


Every one would prefer to have u banned instead.


----------



## Kuwaiti (Sep 24, 2005)

smussuw said:


> Every one would prefer to have u banned instead.


:rofl: true


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)




----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

LOL best thread ever.

now get him unbanned.

and do not tell me it is impossible.


----------



## Stephan23 (Aug 3, 2005)

dazz you're great! epper:


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

he is unbanned now

yay


----------



## *UofT* (Jul 25, 2004)

The fact that he is Unbanned just shows how progressive and flexible this forum and its mods are, much respect and appreciation to all those that were involved in the mediation between moderates and supporters of Dubai_Boy, congrats to you all for a successful petition.


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

As I posted in the other thread:

Dubai boy has been unbrigged. As he's an appreciated forumer (so it seems here) it's also our unpleasant duty to try to keep discussions a bit nice and easy and make it clear to people that sometimes their postings isn't examplary. From what I saw in some of his posts, I believe a warning was in place. I think we all agree it's better not to get involved into negative discussions. Thanks all for understanding and keeping this place nice.


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

well just glad the views expressed here were heard


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

AltinD said:


> ^ I agree with that, and that is the point I'm trying to make when such discussion arises.
> 
> Whjat he said, I see them more as expressing his opinion, rather then openly and willingly attacking and insulting anyone.
> 
> ...



Im surprised too, it seems a lot of the time you can make a lot of xenophobic and racist comments but a slight hint of homophobia and they're throwing bricks at you. Is SSC mostly gay or is homophobia the latest thing to be politically correct about?
But anyway hes been unbrigged now, three cheers to Jan :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Jan said:


> As I posted in the other thread:
> 
> Dubai boy has been unbrigged. As he's an appreciated forumer (so it seems here) it's also our unpleasant duty to try to keep discussions a bit nice and easy and make it clear to people that sometimes their postings isn't examplary. From what I saw in some of his posts, I believe a warning was in place. I think we all agree it's better not to get involved into negative discussions. Thanks all for understanding and keeping this place nice.



Good!


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

To add: It's not always easy to judge situations for the forums are just too big to know what's going everywhere, but we only intend to keep it a bit nice. This Dubai Boy case could happen to anyone who gets out of line but we also know the right decision isn't always the best decision, but we're really trying. Fact is then when people get excited in negative threads, we need to take a stand at times. In the end we should all be here to enjoy what we contruct.


----------



## tod24 (Jun 21, 2004)

I guess he doesn't want to come back.


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

give it time, this petition should have been to allow him back not to bring him back LOL


----------



## tod24 (Jun 21, 2004)

i just hope he is still alive


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

he is coming soon to say thanks to all of us


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Dubai_Boy said:


> Damn this really was a mess
> 
> Guys , i honestly cant thank you guys enough  the amount of support aghhhhh i`m speechless really. thank you all very very very much.
> 
> ...


where is my gift? :|

u racist pig :rofl:


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Jan can you please brig this smussuw !


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

lol better be quiet


----------



## reignman (Oct 11, 2005)

Welcome back kay:

Mr. Burns is at home again


----------



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

Welcome back and watch it out this time 

Jan and the rest of the mods, Arigato gozaymas (Thanks a lot).


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

Helloooo Bellooo Dubai Boy


----------



## scorpion (Sep 14, 2002)

Dubai_Boy said:


> *CANON 20D*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



welcome back Dubai_Boy~~!! 


now, get to WORK!!!!


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

glad to see you back


----------



## NEWUSER (Feb 27, 2005)

Kick-ass camera! welcome back.


----------



## Dubai-King (Apr 17, 2005)

BRING BACK DOUBAI BOY

HE WAS THE SPIRIT OF THE UAE SSC FORUMS AND BY BANNING HIM EVERYONE WAS AFFECTED

PLEASE MODS and ADMINS

THANK YOU

Dubai-King


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

Dubai-King said:


> BRING BACK DOUBAI BOY
> 
> HE WAS THE SPIRIT OF THE UAE SSC FORUMS AND BY BANNING HIM EVERYONE WAS AFFECTED
> 
> ...


 :weirdo:


----------



## Skyline-BRN (Feb 25, 2005)

Dubai-King said:


> BRING BACK DOUBAI BOY
> 
> HE WAS THE SPIRIT OF THE UAE SSC FORUMS AND BY BANNING HIM EVERYONE WAS AFFECTED
> 
> ...


keep up with the times buddy...lol :lol:


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

I say ban him again. For laughs ! hehe.. welcome back 7aboob. I wasnt on the forum for such a long time so i didnt know u got banned. If did I would put my riot gear.. red getrah and a couple of rocks and start smashing my PC in protest.

Seriously this place would suck if we lost one of the founding members of the mideast subforum.


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

what. Dubai_boy is banned? Why, how come?

Ive seen worse. Like trolls in the Burj Dubai thread actually writing personal insults, ban them instead!!!

Oops. Now i saw he's back .


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

Dubai_Boy said:


> Damn this really was a mess
> 
> Guys , i honestly cant thank you guys enough  the amount of support aghhhhh i`m speechless really. thank you all very very very much.
> 
> ...


I really didn't want you back (due to your gay comments) but I will practice what I preach and be tolerant - welcome back !


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

how gay.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

nick stop this


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

DUBAI said:


> how gay.


How astute


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

how camp


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Stop right now.


----------

